# Fluval Spec 3 and plant care



## dtf kev (Aug 9, 2012)

Good afternoon! 

I picked up a fluval spec 3 two weeks ago and started cycling the water.

Currently its just a home for my betta.

I have several java fern, Anubis, some miss and a moss ball.

After week two I've noticed the plants are taking a turn south. I had all these same plants in my fluval spec 5 gallon and had zero issues.

So my question is for a stock fluval 3 are these plants too much?

How long should I leave the light on?

Should I dose with nuttriants? I've been reading most plant feed products actually kill off moss / java ferns

If the tank isn't able to support these plants stock should I pick up the fluval c02 unit? Or perhaps upgrade the light?


----------



## The_guad (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm no expert, but if I were you I would relax a bit. The water you put them in is still cycling and it's an entirely new environment. Give it a few weeks to a month. After the tank cycles, you'll have a better idea of whether or not the plants will be happy. For what it's worth, I have the same tank (stock configuration) and my plants are just fine. They took a couple weeks to get there though... maybe longer, but I didn't stress over watching it every day so I don't know exactly how long it took for them to perk up. From what I know those are all very low maintenance plants so I wouldn't start going crazy with additives.

Are you adding ammonia for a fishless cycle (I ask because I don't see the betta in the photo)? I dosed mine up to 2ppm and kept it there for a month until the cycle was complete. Plants were in the whole time and they ended up great.


----------



## SankenAquaticFoliage (Dec 9, 2014)

Of my 3 tanks, my spec 3 has been the most challenging. I have had my spec 3 set up for over a year with Java Fern, and ludwigia repens and dose both liquid carbon, P and N. I have never had an issue. A moss will often melt some before regrowing as well as Java Ferns. Based on how many plants you have, i would HIGHLY recommend dosing nutrients. Be extremely mindful how much you dose in a tank this small, a little too much can really cause a problem. Watch your light too, all those plants are low-med light, i would keep the light to around 6 hours. As for that grass type plant, that simply might not grow well, that light isnt very bright and i would say you may not have the best substrate for it. My spec is much more densley planted and it grows well, i would say you are not overplanted but nutrient dosing is probably a must. If you want probalby the best liquids on the market look at Seachem products...












Amazon.com : Seachem Flourish Nitrogen 500ml : Aquarium Treatments : Pet Supplies

The best way to does these products in a tank this small is in a 1-2cc syringe.
Do some digging to make sure that the fourish excel is okay for mosses.
I would say don't worry about them looking junky now, they should come around, especially with dosing

Hopefully that helps!!


----------



## dtf kev (Aug 9, 2012)

Appreciate the replies!

Most everything in the tank was from my previous tank that's been setup for yeas. (Filter media, plants, wood)

Ive added the betta and picked up some liquid co2 and plant nutes. I'll start adding .5 ML daily to start and let it continue to establish itself over the next month or two.

I also picked up some plant friendly substare, plant root tabs, a new center piece of wood with a much slimer body and alot more petite set of branches, a fluval light replacement, a mini fluval co2 kit with a few replacement cartridges and a mini diffuser that I'll toss in after the new year.

I'm currently running a 10 hour light cycle. I'll keep it at 10 for the next few weeks and adjust it down to 8 if I don't see an improvement.


----------



## SankenAquaticFoliage (Dec 9, 2014)

Ive wanted to find a new light for mine but was never really able to find one. What light did you get?


----------

